# trolling Rat-l_traps



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea (roughly) the dive charts for rat-l-traps. I am looking to troll them and do not know what size to get. Most likely 6-7 feet of water. Any idea how much line to let out.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Let 60 - 100 Feet of line out. However Depth all depends on your speed. 

1-2 feet of water , use the 1/4 oz. Mini-Trap, If there is 3-4 feet of water , use the 1/2 oz Original Rat-L-Trap . If there is 5-6 feet of water use 3/4 oz. Mag-Trap to keep it down that deep. To go a few feet deeper, there is now a new, larger 1 oz. Magnum Force Rat-L-Trap.

Also Remember, the size of your line will effect how fast a lure sinks. Heavy line will slow the fall rate down and small diameter will speed it up. 

What are you going to be trolling for?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

saugeye....mostly at indian lake. Right now I troll bomber 04's, but I wanted to add some lures with a little different action to my arsenal. I cannot decide between the 3/4 or 1 oz.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't had a ton of success with doing it at Griggs for crappie and S-eye, but a ton of people on this site rave about using Shad Rap #5s for S-eye trolling.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

well I got me 10 or so of the magnum rat-l-traps. Holy smokes are they big. I am going to try and run them on indian this or next week.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

speedyr said:


> well I got me 10 or so of the magnum rat-l-traps. Holy smokes are they big. I am going to try and run them on indian this or next week.


With Magnum Tat-l-traps your going to get allot of snags hitting bottom at Indian . That lake is very shallow.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I get a lot of snags with everything at Indian


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

When I first started saugeye trolling indian,mini rattletraps were the most productive baits.Then I got into spiderwire and have never caught a saugeye after that change.Firetiger took a few hawgs,but the best colors was the blue and the brown that had the transparent look to them. The mini's were fairly decent sized.I was scared to run anything bigger, LOL!

Released line compares to my bomber B02's.They run similar to the Flat A B02's. You should be able to get out 10' or so of extra line out when comparing it to your B04's.

Just like any crankbait at Indian,keep ticking the bottom occasionally.They shouldn't snag any worse than any other normal lipped crankbait. The same 3 mph was my target with them.Looked like some good colors in the newer traps.I'd bet if they made a charteuse craw trap,you'd tear up the catfish!!!!

If you're in the market for any mini traps,I still have a cache of them in the garage.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

I use 1/2 oz rattletraps. As far as line out, I just make a long cast,engage the reel and troll. With 12lb test they run about 8-9ft.


----------



## bout time (Jan 15, 2013)

poncho 79 said:


> I use 1/2 oz rattletraps. As far as line out, I just make a long cast,engage the reel and troll. With 12lb test they run about 8-9ft.


Thats Spot on. if you are hitting bottome just a couple cranks of line and it will bring them up. speed also affects them


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

If you're worried about snags, I'd give these a shot.. They look kind of gimmicky, but I got one in a Tackle Grab box once and it actually reduces snags a lot more than I expected, and it seems to have better hook-ups with fish, surprisingly. (Haven't used it as long as I've used Rat-L-Traps, but I have yet to lose a fish on it so far.)

Might be worth a try if hang ups become a problem.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Backstabber_Lipless_Crankbait/descpage-BSLLCB.html


----------

